
Harman Invoke – powered by Cortana - khare_ashwini
http://www.harmankardon.com/invoke.html
======
jeshwanth
The feature - MAKE AND RECEIVE CALLS WITH SKYPE is the new one compared to
Alexa and Google Home.

